# 5g DIY canister filter



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Extra supports would be needed I know what bucket you're talking about, when you're dealing with something like head pressure and a sealed container it really does need to be strong, the lids on those buckets will buckle under the pressure where it isn't locked down, if you find a bucket that is screw top it can work but still needs latches holding it very tight


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any recommendations for a good container that would be easy to get in and out of for maintenance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Any recommendations for a good container that would be easy to get in and out of for maintenance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunsun 304b $89 on eBay.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm just looking for a container I want to set up a DIY tank where I built everything I have extra canisters laying around but I just like making things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

not sure what you could diy, im more into using proven materials, i love whole house filters for plumbing tanks though.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I have some leftover glass from recent tank my girlfriend cracked while she was cleaning it. I just learned how to cut glass because I wanted proper placement of my lily pipes. So I'm gonna build a tank. Want to do DIY led lighting. 
I'm going to build a legitimate DIY co2 set up, etc..... I just want to make everything as a fun little project I'm also considering just building a sump. This set up will be built from scratch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I have some leftover glass from recent tank my girlfriend cracked while she was cleaning it. I just learned how to cut glass because I wanted proper placement of my lily pipes. So I'm gonna build a tank. Want to do DIY led lighting. 
I'm going to build a legitimate DIY co2 set up, etc..... I just want to make everything as a fun little project I'm also considering just building a sump. This set up will be built from scratch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no idea why that posted twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Read this thread, especially post #50.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/178353-possible-permanently-seal-used-5-gallon.html


You're better off going with a Wendy filter or something like that instead. While a canister filter may seem just like a bucket, it's not and it's designed to hold the water pressure being put on it. A bucket will blow up on you.

I would just build a sump for it and not worry about trying to get a sealed system for a DIY filter.


----------



## airbagged (Jun 8, 2012)

Lowes and homedepot sell a pond canister filter type assembly it's about the size of a 5 gallon bucket. It comes with media, you just have to choose an external pump. It's controversial which side you put the pump on. The exhaust or the intake, if you put the pump on the exhaust side of the canister you actually get a vacume in the canister not positive presure so less likely to leak. It's actually the principal on which most canisters that come with a built in pump work on. Some people say that restricting the flow to the intake of the pump is bad, but then ask yourself why are marineland canisters built this way amongst others. It will work, I've tried it myself and ran the set up for years without fail. Just run a line from the top of the tank to a port on the top of the canister. Make a port on the bottom of the canister running to your pump and then from the pump back to the tank. Make sure to monitor your flow and regularly clean your canister. Long story short your bucket can work if you set it up the correct way


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Part of the concern about restricting the flow is correct, part of it is not. Many peole are still using the old way of thinking about pumps even though they are talking about mag drive pumps. 
When flow is restricted to older pumps which have a direct connection between the rotating part and the impeller blades, the windings on this part can begin to heat up. As they heat more current is drawn causing more heating. It quickly becomes a death spiral until the coatings on the windings melt or bearings overheat and the motor fails. 
On mag drive motors, there are no windings on the rotating parts. Only a magnet. Compared to older or larger motors, the magnet can take a lot of heat before melting down. As long as there is a small amount of water coming through to do some cooling the mag drive motor is not "strained" in any way. If water flow is totally cut off, the impeller can wind up running dry and then mechanical damage like scoring or even overheating to the point that plastic begins to melt can happen but that is a pretty extreme case which should not happen often. 
To me, putting the pump before the media exposes the pump to potential damage from any sand, gravel or shells picked and is much more likely to damage the impeller than the possible overheating. I like the design used for most canisters where the pump is after the media and mounted high so that there is little chance of debris killing the impeller. I find a lot of sand in the botttoms of canister filters.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Why not just drill a couple of holes in the lid and put in 2 bulkheads. Try it outside. At different heights below the tank. See when it starts to bulge out the top. In other words find out at which level the lid will stay on then take it from there. If it won't work 3 (or 4) feet below the top of the tank maybe it _will_ work at 2 feet. What have you really got to lose? 
If Columbus had listened to all the others about the shape of the earth we'd all still be in Italy.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

5 minutes of googling shows the only real way to get this going without leaking is to clamp it down like this.











Quoting DK, who is the DIY Queen with everything she does.



DKShrimporium said:


> I've been through this very question this year. I can tell you FROM EXPERIENCE:
> 
> 
> 5 gallons buckets _will_ "explode" from the force (pop the lid off or pop the seal and LEAK LEAK LEAK).
> ...


She has tried it, as have lots of others online on various forums and had it leak. Any successful ones either someone got lucky, are either PVC pipe (which is expensive unless you have all the stuff laying around) or doing it as a wet/dry trickle filter hanging over the tank in the style of what is sometimes known as a "wendy filter" like this.

http://www.pelomedusa.com/Filter.html


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 7, 2011)

Check out this thread on a DIY Wet/Dry trickle filter from Home Depot buckets. I thought it was pretty slick: http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-filter/111.asp


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So what happened? What projects did you finish? Got pictures of it?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hilde said:


> So what happened? What projects did you finish? Got pictures of it?


My 6 month old doesn't allow me much time for DIY projects anymore. I bought an fx5 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Wise move, sir! wise move. 

I really like saving money and DIY is often good for that but the DIY canister is still not working for most. When they eventually get them put together to not leak, they are such a pain to deal with taking apart that most just go buy something that works. 
If I had to get tools and a helper to take a canister apart my wife would kill me. 

There is currently a blurb about a fellow on U-tube who shows how to build one using PVC pipe but he is missing lots of the obvious problems.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah the DIY stuff would be better if I had a place to work but for now the only DIY I will be doing is reactors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

